
An Ancient Parchment Refuses To Give Up Its Secrets - iProject
http://www.npr.org/2013/07/14/201179380/a-manuscript-that-refuses-to-give-up-its-secrets
======
contingencies
_" There's something wonderful about this manuscript that accumulates so many
different interpretations, that's broad enough to encompass them all at the
same time," he says. "As soon as it's forced into one particular meaning, then
it sort of loses that mystery, and I think that's sad."_

... the mystic aesthetic, a love of the unknown, a worshipping of that which
cannot be defined. An ancient and human preoccupation. Well, almost.
[http://i.imgur.com/NEVR8y7.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/NEVR8y7.jpg)

